# Post-laying Crested gecko calcium crash?



## Brandedbyblue (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, My Crestie has laid her second clutch of this year the day before last. The first clutch laid was not very long ago. Up until now she has appeared fine and has been behaving in a robust way. 

Today when I checked on her her tail seemed very thin and on closer inspection I have noted that it is no longer straight, but has a soft oscillating shape to it. She seems otherwise fine, and there does not look to be any other deformities. She is still behaving normally.

I have been supplimenting all of her feeds with extra calcium and D3 multivit suppliments. I have hand fed her some CGD supplimented with calcium and D3 to make sure that she has a good dose of vitamins. 

Has anyone else seen this in their geckos? Should I be worried about MBD? Is there anything more that I can do at this point, I know that producing eggs really takes it out of them. 

Any advice is appreciated 
Thanks for reading the mammoth post!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tbh geckos can suffer from both too much as well as to little calcium, and i think the symptoms of both are similar?

theres a chance you might have been overdoing it a little if she`s on cgd alone and you`re supplemented every feed.

does she have livefood too? and is she still eating normally?

have you had a look in her mouth to see if the calcium sacs in the roof of her mouth are full?

or could she have fallen and landed funny and done herself a mischief?


----------



## Brandedbyblue (Jan 25, 2010)

I hadn't thought it could be from calcium overdose! I'll deffo check the sacs and let you know how that goes, I haven't checked yet as I didn't want to stress her too much so soon after laying as it has been her first time breeding.

Diet wise she gets alternating live feed and CGD. I do not usually suppliment the CGD, I just did that yesterday once as a boost. I have only been supplimenting by dusting livefoods with either Calcium or a calcium/d3 multivit mix. I have been alternating this as this seems to be the reccomended thing to do for gravid females. 

She has been feeding well and as far as I can see and tell she is very agile. I think it's unlikely to be an injury. 

Thanks for the help, I'll keep you posted


----------

